# American 8315 B&O 4-4-0



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Show and Tell.
Iwas lucky and got a chance to see and clean up this beauty. Built by lionel in 1983-84 It runs on an DC motor with an electronic e unit with an AC transformer. On the back of the cab there is a switch to to bypass and only go forward.
I remember these at Toys R US . At the time that's what I thought a toy. Now, it is really a neat little engine worth collecting. Idid replace the dome on the back by the cab. The owner had it, The tabs were broken so I just used a screw and nut.Acrylic Antique gold paint worked wonders with the screw head. 










Two screws and off comes the shell. I washed the shell with a soft brush and liquid soap. The front has a light socket so I kept that area dry.









Electronic e unit
This interests me. It has the blue capacitors. In the center are small switching diodes. No idea of the integrated circuit. The black items must be a voltage regulator and bridge rectifier but it has four?Of course some resistors, and a few other capacitors. I'd love to see a circuit diagram of the board.The e unit has 6 wires blue and white (9 to the switch )and one gray, one black, and two red. White was a feed from the center rail. 








Close up of the motor area








Aside from some damage on the railings it's neat.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I did a little work on the top. I made a bracket from wire insulation and painted it an Antique Gold. Used Super glue. The Steam dome I used a screw since the bottom clips were broken. This will do until I get to the next train show for replacement parts.

















Now to get it back to the owner in one piece.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Update*

The last train show was very informative. I found the 8315 compete set in a box for 200. UGh I didn't get a picture:lol_hitting:. There were a few engines of the same style with tenders is very used condition for under 40. I found my parts guy and for 12 bucks I got three domes, whistle and two small side rods.


----------

